# [Suche] ´Kurze Intromusik o.ä.



## Greyn (10. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hatte jtzt schon öfters das Problem, dass ich total tolle Vorstellungen zu einem Video hatte, aber
bei der Umsetzung scheiterte es immer an der passenden Musik. Meistens habe ich im Internet ein wenig rumgeschaut oder
mir auf Youtube ein paar Introvideos angeschaut, aber es war nie etwas wirklich gutes dabei.

Nun bin ich wieder dabei für eine neue Videoreihe ein Intro zu erstellen und deshalb wollte ich nun hier mal
fragen, ob Ihr vieleicht einige Seiten kennt, wo es kostenfreie Sounds, Intromusik und so weiter gibt.
Sie müssen nicht länger als 20-30 Sekunden sein, aber eine große Auswahl wäre schon ganz schön.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß,
Greyn


----------



## Desdinova (10. Januar 2011)

Die Seite ist zwar nicht kostenlos, hat aber eine riesen Auswahl. Wenn man sich dann noch etwas mit Firebug (Firefox Plugin) auskennt, sind die Sounds auch ganz erschwinglich. 

sonofind.com

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen, bei Filmen mehr auf die Musik zu achten und sich den einen oder anderen Soundtrack zu holen. So bekommt man mit der Zeit ein ganz gutes Repertoir für alle möglichen Einsatzzwecke.

Gute Seite für Soundtracks wäre theost.com.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Greyn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte jtzt schon öfters das Problem, dass ich total tolle Vorstellungen zu einem Video hatte, aber
> bei der Umsetzung scheiterte es immer an der passenden Musik. Meistens habe ich im Internet ein wenig rumgeschaut oder
> mir auf Youtube ein paar Introvideos angeschaut, aber es war nie etwas wirklich gutes dabei.




Apocalytica (vor allem "Path").
Diverse Ausschnitte von Bleach und Naruto Soundtracks
The Crow - Believe in Angels (wenn du was ruhigeres mit Hintergrund-Geräuschen suchst).
Was auch funktioniert, hol dir 1-2 alte Music-.Maker Software-Dinger.
Da lässt sich auch oft ziemlich faszinierendes zusammen schrauben.
Ansonsten Generell auf Soundtracks achten (suchen), die eher akustische Hintergrund-Geräusche und Melodien haben.

Aber eigentlich kannst du doch aus deinen Lieblingsliedern "Stellen" ausschneiden, (Nero Wave-Editor und Co).

Ich könnte noch ne 2 Seiten-Lange Liste schreiben.
Wundert mich eigentlich irgendwie, weil der Soundtrack zu nem eigenen Machinima/Fragmovie/etc. doc das kleinste Problem ist. 

Vielleicht spezifizierst du ein wenig, an was für ne Art "Melodie oder so" du gedacht hast!?
Dann kann ich entsprechend mal ne Auswahl raussuchen/rausgoogeln.


----------



## Derrty (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn du mir Sagst was du dir vorstellst,
könnt ich dir selber was produzieren.
Dann hast kein stress mit GEMA und nen einzigartigen Sound 

Können uns auch gern mal in TS oder Skype treffen und mal reden^^


----------

